# Newly built PC Jpwr2 problems



## TheCushingkid

Processor - APU AMD | A8-3870K 3.0G 4M FM1 R	
Motherboard - MB MSI A75A-G55 FM1 R 
RAM - MEM 4G|PATRIOT PX34G1600LL R
Power Supply - PSU LOGISYSCPT|PS575XBK 575W RT

OS - There isn't an OS yet but planning on Ubunto from USB
GPU - integrated

This is my first build :grin: and I was really excited about it until I ran into a problem. :banghead: So lets assume, at least for now, that my parts aren't defective because I don't have any other parts to rule things out. 

I built my computer and i'm fairly confident that everything is where it needs to go. After everything was in place and the last screw was in, I turned on the power and the fans turned on and I didn't hear any beeps (not completely sure if the speaker is in the right place as far as positives and negatives go.) Then computer seemingly ran fine and stayed on until I turned it off. I had to turn it off by turning the PSU off because the power button didn't work. Then I plugged in the 4-pin power into JPWR2 to power the CPU and the computer turned on for about 2 sec and turned off. Nothing showed up on the monitor and when I looked online for a solution someone said that there may not be beeps if the computer turns off before it actually boots. *So I'm wondering why my computer will run when the CPU doesn't have power but when it does have power it turns off?*

Any and all help will be very much appreciated and if there is any additional information needed, please let me know. Also, if I did anything wrong in this post or could do more please let me know. I plan on using this site in the future and want to become an active member.


----------



## Tyree

Logisys PSU's are very poor quality making it a prime suspect.
Patriot RAM is not known for it's compatibility.
Do you have or can you borrow a known good PSU to try?


----------



## TheCushingkid

Yea I realized that their PSUs aren't very good after I purchased it. I will probably get a different one. Should I return it or keep it for some random uses? As for the RAM, what would you suggest instead? I would rather just keep the RAM I have but I will change if needed. I don't know if the RAM is the culprit in my situation. I'm a noob and am probably wrong but I didn't hear any beeps indicating bad RAM. I don't think anything booted in the first place. 

As for testing anything, this is my first build and I don't have any extra parts of anything or know of anyone that does have parts. I consider myself competent (but so do many other incompetent people) in computer hardware and realize compatibility between parts is often the problem. That said, I think the problem I have now (there could be more) is with the CPU and motherboard or PSU.


----------



## TheCushingkid

What are your thoughts on this PSU?

Newegg.com - OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W Modular High Performance Power Supply compatible with Intel Sandybridge Core i3 i5 i7 and AMD Phenom

As you can probably tell, I'm going for an economical build. Keeping the price at around $300 bucks.


----------



## Wrench97

Try using 1 stick of ram, make sure it's inserted fully in the slot and notch in the stick is aligned properly with the slot.

Without power to CPU all you are turning on are the fans, the CPU controls start up and shut down so not being able to turn off is normal.

If you have no difference using 1 stick of ram swap sticks, if still no good try doing the bench test> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Tyree

SeaSonic and XFX are top quality PSU's. If you do not intend on adding a dedicated GPU: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

If you do plan on adding a dedicated GPU, find the minimum power suggested by the manufacturer and add 30%.
You can keep your RAM and see if it cause any issues. G.Skill & Corsair are good RAM brands. 
CPU's are pretty bullet proof.....MSI Mobo's are lower quality.
Best way to test any new build-
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## TheCushingkid

OKay, I took the recommendation of removing everything from my case and putting everything back together on the mobo box. I got the system to work and installed my OS when I used my ssd. I put everything together back in my case with my hdd too. It didn't work. I detached the hdd from the system and it worked. So I think I just had a bad hdd because my power supply would shut off when it was attached. 

Is there anyway to get my hdd working? It was the cause of all my problems right out of the box. Id return it but it seems that I missed the 30-day return window. Im a student and I work also and thats why I missed the window.


----------



## Wrench97

It should have a manufactures warranty also of anywhere from 3 to 5 years.


----------

